# Favourite top gear episodes



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I think we all agree top gear is no longer as good as it used to be, the scripted bafoonery has gone to a level that is a little too false and obvious, but we still need to watch the new ones lol

Got me thinking, being that i still think the older ones are better, which ones will you watch every time they are on? For me, the mid engined super car for the price of a second hand mondeo, the homemade cabriolet people carrier and the homemade motorhomes (japanese peace garden one) are still my faves

What about you?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Good thread Matt 

For me the two that stand out:

The first 'carboat' effort when they attempted to navigate a reservoir - the 'Toybota' of Clarksons was class! Genuinely funny, especially when Clarkson rolled it at the end!! Funny as!

Second the episode where they use the black BMW 330d to do the endurance race - the emotion and competitiveness was clear throughout, and was genuinely a good watch


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I love the one with that hideous espace thing that gets stuck in the car wash.
Shame it's become a bit too scripted now though 
I'd still love to be in the audience on the show, been on the waiting list for 11 years!!!!


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Bring back William Woollard....:thumb:

TG has been pants ever since he resigned...

Sure, there has been the odd good feature, but I can't recall one post-William Woollard episode worthy of viewing from start to finish.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Am currently watching the convertible espace going through Woburn safari park..........lion porn!!
Yep it's hilarious.
What annoys more than the, obvious, fact that it is getting worse, is those that watch it religiously, only to moan and whine that it is not what it used to be

Turn over, stop moaning, we know.....step away from the keyboard!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Vietnam special was the best of recent years.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The Botswana special if only for Hammonds cry of Oliver!!!!! when the car sank
The Oslo race
The Vietnam special
The tractor episode


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

The one where he kept rolling the reliant robins cracks me up every time.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Luke M said:


> The one where he kept rolling the reliant robins cracks me up every time.


Got to agree the there luke! Top episode.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Polar challenge and Bolivia special


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

The one with the lorries or the Porsche for less than 1500, both hilarious to me.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i quite like the amphibious cars episode with the toybota and hammonds vw camper van barge


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Forgot about the botswana one. Love it when he is describing the flesh eating bug looking over his glasses, classic lol


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Kerr said:


> The Vietnam special was the best of recent years.


Same here, scenery was stunning as was seeing Clarkson fall off his bike:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> The tractor episode


The one where they try and plough a field etc?. Filmed just down the road from you and me...


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Their first American road trip, the one where they were chased by rock throwing ********.

GTR vs Bullet Train.

Cheap Alfa challenge.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

All of the above really. Also the Rally cross episode imo. 

The one where they do old hatchbacks is a goodun too, Hammond had a nova? It's one that's seriously scripted and very obvious but tbh that made it even funnier especially in the supermarket when the Nova crossed the finish line on its side :lol: 

I still like it tbf, even though it isn't as good it's still one of the only things I can actually watch without being really bored


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

the 3 British sports cars episode, more so when they comment about the drivers being anagrams of their number plates 

I still watch & record the Dave repeats, will always watch it - I take it for what it is, 3 blokes baffooning around getting paid very well for doing what they love with a few cars thrown in now and again. As has been said, there are other channels if you insist on saying the same old stuff about it not being the same blah blah blah......


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

The American one where they write graffiti on each others cars and get chased by some red necks...


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

My favourite top gear episode has to be the one with the Lamborghini Aventador as it holds a special memory to me..... So was watching the episode in the morning and paused it on the Sky+ as I needed to do a bit of shopping so off I popped to Sainsbury's. On the way back home I noticed a brand new Aventador in front of me! Couldn't believe it! So I followed the Aventador in the hope it would stop in order for me to get a few piccies. The kind owner reversed the car into the drive and seeing that I was in awe of his car kindly invited me in to his garage to take a closer look and even let me sit inside it! Off I popped back home and resumed the episode which was a bit surreal....:driver:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

neilos said:


> The one where they try and plough a field etc?. Filmed just down the road from you and me...


Yes it was, although i am closer to it than you


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The V12V episode was special. Lots of great memories from TG. Some of the abroad ones were brilliant. I can imagine the camaraderie that you don't see.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

As much as i love my cars i find top gear quite irritating on times, i only really enjoy about 20% of the show. 
Richard hammond makes me want to repeatedly stab my tv with a screwdriver, and star in the car is so bloody long in the tooth now i always fast forward through it. 
The road trips can be good, i didnt mind the one with the scooby, volvo and 5 series that was good. 
My favourite noise from top gear is that aston martin dbr9 on the top gear track - the noise of it on the straight!!!!!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Lots of good episodes, but one of my favourite ever is Jackie Stewart teaching James May how to drive fast. 

Seeing a pensioner in an open face helmet take a grip of a TVR and drive it properly hard around a technical circuit like Oulton Park was just compelling TV.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Bolivia Special or the Middle East Or Brazil Jungle Road trips.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

hovervan ..

bugatti Vs Aeroplane

may vs steam train/


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

The Botswana one for me, Oliver gets no mods at all and if i remember correctly Hammond still has him/it.

Also liked the Africa one too.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

This has to be up there with one of the greatest pieces of car footage ever produced, so powerful it actually brought on some funny emotions!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

For me, in this order.

First American Road Trip Special
Bolivia Off Road Special
Polar Special


----------

